# ممكن جواب من ذوي الخبرة



## ابو بلقيس (14 يناير 2012)

:77:
*السلام عليكم. انا توكلت على الله ونويت افتح مصنع منظفات بعد ما تخمرت الفكرة في رأسي منذ سنة تقريبا... يا ريت حد يساعدني بشأن الالات... يعني ما هي احسن الالات الي ممكن اشتريها؟؟؟ و لا اشتري خط انتاج و تعبئة كامل؟؟ مع العلم ان كل النصائح الي سمعتها اني اشتري بس الخلاط و الباقي براميل و تعبئة تقليدية . مع العلم ان رأس المال هو 
50000 دولار (خمسين الف دولار ).:10:*​


----------



## ابو بلقيس (15 يناير 2012)

25مشاهدة و لا رد واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (15 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم الموضوع سهل والصعوبة في تقدير الاسعار وما تحتاج اليه
خلاط مع تحكم بالسرعة
ماكينة تعبئة 
معدات مختبر بسيطة لفحص درجة الحموضة
ميزان جيد
عبوات 
هذا اضافة الى حيز يتسع الى هذه المعدات مع تخزين للمواد الخام والمواد المنتجة
واسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## ابو بلقيس (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم . ارسلت في الفترة الماضية الى شركة لتصنيع المعدات وارسلو لي بعض الملفات حاولت تنزيلها الى المنتدى لتعم الفائدة و لاخذ مشورتكم لكنني لم استطع...بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك . تحياتي


----------



## mohamed seddari (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي 
بخصوص الالات انا ممكن اخدك الي مصنع صابون شغال وانت تشوف طريقة العمل وتحكم 
اما المواد الاولية فهي في كل مكان والاسعار مليحة


----------

